# Multiple IDs ?



## Doc_Souark (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay it's me the one the only *Tecno-Barbarian !!*   How do I regester a multiple ID for the in Character thread ? Can't seem to find the log-out option.


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2002)

Try logging out first...


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

The logout link is hidden towards the bottom on the main page.  I would never use it because I have no reason to use multiple IDs!

Lidda is Lidda!


----------

